#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  script instalar thunder cache 3

## pedrovigia

Criei um script de instalação do Thunder Cache 3 em sistemas Debian com base no tutorial de meu amigo Rodrigo Minelli postado em www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=636&p=5303
abaixo como usar o script.

execute os comandos abaixo como root:

*wget http://www.pedrofilho.com.br/thunder.sh
chmod +x thunder.sh
./thunder.sh*

O endereço do relatório do thunder é: http://ip_do_seu_servidor/thunder.php

O script é gratuito e seu fonte encontra-se anexado, o mesmo não possuir nenhuma garantia e peço que modificações no mesmo seja postado aqui para ajuda de outros .....

Obs: testado no Debian 5.02, Ubuntu 9.X e no MK-AUTH 4 ....

----------


## iceblue

> Criei um script de instalação do Thunder Cache 3 em sistemas Debian com base no tutorial de meu amigo Rodrigo Minelli postado em www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=636&p=5303
> abaixo como usar o script.
> 
> execute os comandos abaixo como root:
> 
> *wget http://www.pedrofilho.com.br/thunder.sh*
> *chmod +x thunder.sh*
> *./thunder.sh*
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela colaboração, vai ajudar muita gente.

----------


## AndrioPJ

me tira uma pequena duvida...
/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini

seria o conf do http?

pois no meu caso, fedora
ele fica em /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf

----------


## pedrovigia

> me tira uma pequena duvida...
> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
> 
> seria o conf do http?
> 
> pois no meu caso, fedora
> ele fica em /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf


não isso é do php, do apache fica em /etc/apache2/

----------


## iceblue

Amigo, estava dando uma olhada no script e fiquei em duvida em alguns pontos....

No caso voce instala o squid3 versão essa que não parece estar mto estavel e q os proprios desenvolvedores do tc não aconselham...

Não acha viavel continuar com o 2.7?
E percebi que voce cancela o cache_log e access_log...não acha perigoso ficar sem o log de acesso dos usuarios e sem os relatos de possiveis erros com o squid?

não sei quanto a voce mas por aqui ainda estamos trabalhando com ip´s locais.....

mas de qualquer forma, obrigado!

----------


## pedrovigia

> Amigo, estava dando uma olhada no script e fiquei em duvida em alguns pontos....
> 
> No caso voce instala o squid3 versão essa que não parece estar mto estavel e q os proprios desenvolvedores do tc não aconselham...
> 
> Não acha viavel continuar com o 2.7?
> E percebi que voce cancela o cache_log e access_log...não acha perigoso ficar sem o log de acesso dos usuarios e sem os relatos de possiveis erros com o squid?
> 
> não sei quanto a voce mas por aqui ainda estamos trabalhando com ip´s locais.....
> 
> mas de qualquer forma, obrigado!


gosto mais do squid3 e comigo vem funcionando 100%, mais como o script é aberto vc pode altera como desejar, obrigado ....

testei e esta aprovado tb no ubuntu .....

----------


## pedrovigia

testado no ubuntu server tb ....

----------


## powernetscm

to com ubuntu, sera que roda e esse seu script é a versao completa ou a basica para quem nao fez a doação? :Rock:

----------


## pedrovigia

> to com ubuntu, sera que roda e esse seu script é a versao completa ou a basica para quem nao fez a doação?


testei no ubuntu desktop e server e foi 100%, sobre a versão não sei pq parece tudo igual criptografado  :Thrasher:

----------


## powernetscm

instalei mas esta fazendo de tudo menos do youtube

----------


## p4ulo182

Aqui tive esse problema...

só voltei pra um update do Thunder3 e tudo voltou ao normal...

----------


## powernetscm

onde pego essa atualização

----------


## kyanbatera

ae pessoal atualizei o thunder cache para o 3 e depois que fiz a atualização o ping para meu roteador fica alto e a net fica lenta de mais desabilito as regras e fica normal só que o thunder é claro que não funciona segue a baixo as regras que estou utilizando:

*/ip firewall filter
*add action=*accept* chain=*forward* comment="*Aceitar todos os tipos de conexoes ou pacotes que venham do proxy*" disabled=no src-address=*192.168.100.0/24*

*/ip firewall nat*
add action=*dst-nat* chain=*dstnat* comment="*Redirecionamento para o Proxy*" disabled=no dst-address=*!192.168.100.2* dst-port=*80* protocol=*tcp* \
src-address=*192.168.2.0/24* to-addresses=*192.168.100.2* to-ports=3*128*

*/ip firewall mangle*
add action=*mark-connection* chain=*prerouting* comment="*Squid - Cache Full*" disabled=no dscp=*12* new-connection-mark=*proxy-hits* passthrough=*yes*
add action=*mark-packet* chain=*prerouting* comment="" connection-mark=*proxy-hits* disabled=no new-packet-mark=*proxy-squid* passthrough=*no*
add action=*mark-connection* chain=*prerouting* comment="*Thunder - Cache Full*" disabled=no dst-address=*192.168.100.2* dst-port=*80* new-connection-mark=\
*thunder-connection* passthrough=*yes* protocol=*tcp*
add action=*mark-packet* chain=*prerouting* comment="" connection-mark=*thunder-connection* disabled=no new-packet-mark=*thunder-packs* passthrough=*no* protocol=*tcp*

Agora vamos às marcações dos Pacotes e taxas de transferência:

*/queue tree*
add burst-limit=*0* burst-threshold=*0* burst-time=*0*s disabled=no limit-at=*2000000* max-limit=*3000000* name=*SquidCache-Down* packet-mark=*proxy-squid* parent=\
*global-out* priority=*8* queue=*default*
add burst-limit=*0* burst-threshold=*0* burst-time=*0*s disabled=no limit-at=*2000000* max-limit=*3000000* name=*SquidCache-Up* packet-mark=*proxy-squid* parent=*global-in* \
priority=*8* queue=*default*
add burst-limit=*0* burst-threshold=*0* burst-time=*0*s disabled=yes limit-at=*2000000* max-limit=*3000000* name=*ThunderCache-Down* packet-mark=*thunder-packs* parent=*global-out* \
priority=*8* queue=*default*
add burst-limit=*0* burst-threshold=*0* burst-time=*0*s disabled=yes limit-at=*2000000* max-limit=*3000000* name=*ThunderCache-Up* packet-mark=*thunder-packs* parent=*global-in* \
priority=*8* queue=*default*

----------


## powernetscm

nao tenho certeza mas acho que a segunda regra que era usada no thunder 2 nao roda pois agora ele roda como serviço aqui marquei ele como x:cache : HIT

----------


## osmano807

Header:

```
X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
```

----------


## pedrovigia

> Header:
> 
> ```
> X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
> ```


testei isso aqui e não funcionou, funcionou com apenas:

X-Cache: HIT

----------


## kyanbatera

alguém ai pode me dar uma dica para acerta esse erro?? :Damnmate:

----------


## adepad

Amigo me esclarece uma duvida, qto a relaçao do desempenho a versao 3 melhorou, desculpe mas qual é a diferença entre a 2.1 e a 3.0 pois estou a 2.1 estou querendo desativar devido a lentidão que ocorre depois de um certo tempo de uso!

Desde já agradeço!

----------


## pedrovigia

> Amigo me esclarece uma duvida, qto a relaçao do desempenho a versao 3 melhorou, desculpe mas qual é a diferença entre a 2.1 e a 3.0 pois estou a 2.1 estou querendo desativar devido a lentidão que ocorre depois de um certo tempo de uso!
> 
> Desde já agradeço!


bem até o presente momento parece que o negocio agora funciona direito, estou achando muito boa essa versão, pra mim esta 100% ...

----------


## osmano807

> testei isso aqui e não funcionou, funcionou com apenas:
> 
> X-Cache: HIT


Sabe, todos os sites hospedados nos servidores da Amazon mandam esse header. Imaginou? Tem muitos outros sites que mandam esse header também. 

Tem que tomar cuidado.

----------


## rps67

Sinceramente, vou esperar que alguém me mostre esse header X-Cache: HIT from Thunder rodando 100% com o thunder3 ja em em relação ao X-Cache: HIT roda , mas cuidado com o alerta do osmano ae, prefiro usar tos.

----------


## caracolnet

Pessoal gostaria de saber se algume pode me ajudar

O thunder é muito 10 em sua teoria

Na pratica tentei antes de por no provedor implementar em um Cliente/Lanhouse

Forneço 600k

Quando coloquei o thunder 2 em operação ele fez e q promete

videos abriam num tirinho

Porém tive que tirar da jogada pois o thunder consumia toda banda

deixando lento a abertura de paginas nas outras máquina

No caso a velocidade setada no arquivo do thunder era extrapolada

Uso Mikrotik e não tive sucesso em limitar a banda entrante do thunder

algum tem alguma dica/solução

Solicitei suporte ao Luciano que difundiu bem o thunder + infelizmente
eh proibitivo o valor que ele cobra de consultoria... cada um tem um pensamento
uns ajudam por gostar... outros dizem que ralaram muito para aprender e isto tem
um custo... imagine se todo professor pensa-se assim como estaria a educação...

desde já agradeço

Alexandre

----------


## pedrovigia

> Sabe, todos os sites hospedados nos servidores da Amazon mandam esse header. Imaginou? Tem muitos outros sites que mandam esse header também. 
> 
> Tem que tomar cuidado.


isso é verdade, muitos sites tem squid como proxy reverso e com certeza irar vi esse header, mais foi o unico que funcionou com meu thunder aqui ....

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigos

Onde faço redirecionamento para outros hds dentro do servidor

Ex: youtube /dev/sda1 
orkut /dev/sda2


valew obrigado

----------


## osmano807

> Ola amigos
> 
> Onde faço redirecionamento para outros hds dentro do servidor
> 
> Ex: youtube /dev/sda1 
> orkut /dev/sda2
> 
> 
> valew obrigado


Só montar as pastas de cada domínio no hd respectivo.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Ola amigos
> 
> Onde faço redirecionamento para outros hds dentro do servidor
> 
> Ex: youtube /dev/sda1 
> orkut /dev/sda2
> 
> 
> valew obrigado


será preciso editar seu fstab ....

----------


## airtonveiga

Obrigado Osmano807 e Pedro vigia.

Só montar as pastas de cada domínio no hd respectivo.( como faço para montar estas pastas?)

será preciso editar seu fstab ....( como fazer para editar o fstab?)


eu fiz o curso basico de linux e tem certas coisa que nao tenho tanta esperiencia para fazer, se caso um dos amigos pudesse dar uma mao
para poder me ajudar ficaria muito grato.


o meu servidor esta assim.

hd 20gb sistema ubuntu server 9.04
e hd sata 250gb 

gostaria de colocar arquivos mais acessados do squid no hd de 20 e os de cache thunder no de 250gb e estaria adquirindo outros 2 hds de 250 para cache do thunder tbm .

minha ideia futura!

hd 20 sistema com arquivos squid mais acessados e sub-dividir os 3hds de 250 com arquivos do thunder.

desde ja agradeço a voces t+.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Sinceramente, vou esperar que alguém me mostre esse header X-Cache: HIT from Thunder rodando 100% com o thunder3 ja em em relação ao X-Cache: HIT roda , mas cuidado com o alerta do osmano ae, prefiro usar tos.



Aqui tá perfeito...

com a marcação.



```
X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
```

----------


## Magnun

Tópico movido para o sub-fórum Thundercache

----------


## adepad

> Aqui tá perfeito...
> 
> com a marcação.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
> ```


Desculpe a ignorancia, mas vc colocou essa regra no mangle e as antigas da versão 2.1 eu tenho que apagar ou so adicionar essa regra e manter as antigas?

Desde já agradeço!

Obrigado.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Desculpe a ignorancia, mas vc colocou essa regra no mangle e as antigas da versão 2.1 eu tenho que apagar ou so adicionar essa regra e manter as antigas?
> 
> Desde já agradeço!
> 
> Obrigado.



Bom eu só dasativei elas, mais mantenho as antigas no meu servidor!

coloque as seguintes regras no seu server, lembre a Hierarquia!

*Mangle*


```
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="Thude3 - Full" \
    disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=cache-full passthrough=yes \
    protocol=tcp src-port=5128
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" content=\
    "X-Cache: HIT from Thunder" disabled=no new-connection-mark=cache-full \
    passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=5128
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=\
    cache-full disabled=no new-packet-mark=Cache-HIT passthrough=yes
```

 *QUEUE TREE*



```
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=3M max-limit=6M name=\
    THUNDER3 packet-mark=Cache-HIT parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
```

 boa sorte!

----------


## adepad

> Bom eu só dasativei elas, mais mantenho as antigas no meu servidor!
> 
> coloque as seguintes regras no seu server, lembre a Hierarquia!
> 
> *Mangle*
> 
> 
> ```
> add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="Thude3 - Full" \
> ...



Paulo fico muito grato pela força mas um detalhe esse scr-port=5128 esse se refere a porta que se encontra o proxy seria isso ou simplesmente deixo a regra do jeito que se encontra nessa dica ignorando a porta de uso é isso?

Obrigado pela força!

Um forte abraço!

----------


## p4ulo182

A porta você se refere a porta usado no seu squid.

eu uso aqui a 5128.

pois o thunder se eu não me engano no thunder.conf usa a 3128 e 8080

----------


## marceloefrata

[QUOTE=pedrovigia;440883]Criei um script de instalação do Thunder Cache 3 em sistemas Debian com base no tutorial de meu amigo Rodrigo Minelli postado em www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=636&p=5303
abaixo como usar o script.

execute os comandos abaixo como root:

*wget http://www.pedrofilho.com.br/thunder.sh*
*chmod +x thunder.sh*
*./thunder.sh*

O endereço do relatório do thunder é: http://ip_do_seu_servidor/thunder.php

O script é gratuito e seu fonte encontra-se anexado, o mesmo não possuir nenhuma garantia e peço que modificações no mesmo seja postado aqui para ajuda de outros .....

Obs: testado no Debian 5.02, Ubuntu 9.X e no MK-AUTH 4 ....[/QUOTE
ola amigo boa tarde sou novo e linux e tenho tido dificuldade,execute estes scripts, e foi tudo instalado, agora gostaria saber quais comandos para definir o ip da interface dos clientes, e para alterar tamanho dos arquivos que vou gravar e a memoria que dever ser usada

----------


## Shaoroc

preciso fazer o redimericionamento para a porta do squid ou para a porta do thundercache?

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, acabei de instalar esse script, só que to com o seguinte problema, quando ativo a regra pra direcionar o trafego para o cache, a rede para de navegar e apresenta o seguinte erro:



```
 
[B][SIZE=2]The requested URL could not be retrieved[/SIZE][/B]
 
 
 
[B][SIZE=2]While trying to process the request: [/SIZE][/B]
 
[SIZE=2]GET / HTTP/1.1Accept: image/gif, image/jpeg, image/pjpeg, image/pjpeg, application/vnd.ms-excel, application/vnd.ms-powerpoint, application/msword, application/xaml+xml, application/vnd.ms-xpsdocument, application/x-ms-xbap, application/x-ms-application, application/x-shockwave-flash, */*Accept-Language: pt-brUser-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.04506.30; .NET CLR 3.0.04506.648; .NET CLR 3.5.21022)Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflateHost: www.google.com.brConnection: Keep-AliveCookie: PREF=ID=2ce3801acc99e81b:U=2afcc659bff2e0d3:TM=1247544014:LM=1247707016:S=IYmVg2LYxxQl2yrE; NID=29=lmoBiS8uvUUoL7ce_xhnLQMgHvgZFpVsqFrUuEZieOrRAPiwp3ecUpRYMNGpWjyf_RqTUMTCnH4euxodn42ICD8GkkFXIy9oxzTEo3htYzn-a6ojrvCnwX1BGGnCymT3[/SIZE][B][SIZE=2]The following error was encountered: [/SIZE][/B]
 
[LIST][*][SIZE=2]Invalid Request [/SIZE][/LIST][B][SIZE=2]Some aspect of the HTTP Request is invalid. Possible problems: [/SIZE][/B]
 
[LIST][*][SIZE=2]Missing or unknown request method [/SIZE][*][SIZE=2]Missing URL [/SIZE][*][SIZE=2]Missing HTTP Identifier (HTTP/1.0) [/SIZE][*][SIZE=2]Request is too large [/SIZE][*][SIZE=2]Content-Length missing for POST or PUT requests [/SIZE][*][SIZE=2]Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed [/SIZE][/LIST][B][SIZE=2]Your cache administrator is [/SIZE][SIZE=2]webmaster[/SIZE][SIZE=2]. [/SIZE][/B]
 
 
 
 
[SIZE=2]Generated Sat, 21 Nov 2009 14:02:56 GMT by cache-exclusivenet (squid/2.7.STABLE3) [/SIZE]
```

 

uma coisa que notei e que no meu serve tem uma pasta chamada squid e outra chamada squid3

Alguém pode dar uma luz sobre esse erro ?

----------


## Shaoroc

> amigos, acabei de instalar esse script, só que to com o seguinte problema, quando ativo a regra pra direcionar o trafego para o cache, a rede para de navegar e apresenta o seguinte erro:
> 
> Generated Sat, 21 Nov 2009 14:02:56 GMT by cache-exclusivenet (squid/2.7.STABLE3) [/code] 
> uma coisa que notei e que no meu serve tem uma pasta chamada squid e outra chamada squid3
> 
> Alguém pode dar uma luz sobre esse erro ?


é q vc tem 2 versoes de squid instaladas
a usada pelo script é a 3 então tente 

apt-get remove squid

----------


## erni10

está funcionando no ubuntu server;
mas tenho que configurar lan do iexplorer para* ip server* e porta do *squid (3128)*...
como procedo para conexao sem config. proxy no internet explorer

obrigado

----------


## angelino

Depois que o scritp e instalado qual ip eu entro no sistema.

----------


## JOLIELSON

tb quero saber?

----------


## Shaoroc

> tb quero saber?



da um ifconfig que vc fica sabendo....

----------


## angelino

opa meu guri com certeza deu ifconfig, mas nao aparece nem um ip ali nao.

----------


## Shaoroc

> opa meu guri com certeza deu ifconfig, mas nao aparece nem um ip ali nao.


a placa de rede funcionava antes do script?
tenta refazer as configurações em etc/network/interfaces 

tive problemas parecido com o debian com placa de rede falsificadas...

----------


## geronimofsa

> Criei um script de instalação do Thunder Cache 3 em sistemas Debian com base no tutorial de meu amigo Rodrigo Minelli postado em www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=636&p=5303
> abaixo como usar o script.
> 
> execute os comandos abaixo como root:
> 
> *wget http://www.pedrofilho.com.br/thunder.sh*
> *chmod +x thunder.sh*
> *./thunder.sh*
> 
> ...


Ola Pedro em primeiro lugar agradeço pela sua iniciativa, eu segui os passos mas quando coloco as regras de redirecionamento a navegação para e depois de uns 2 munutos retorna esta mensagem que estar em anexo na imagem.
Anexo 10971
o que pode estar aconteçendo? uma outra duvida as regras do web proxy neste caso são descartadas? utilizando apenas as regras firewall e mangle estou utilizando o mk 2.9.51 conto a a ajuda de todos desde ja agradeço

----------


## Shaoroc

> Ola Pedro em primeiro lugar agradeço pela sua iniciativa, eu segui os passos mas quando coloco as regras de redirecionamento a navegação para e depois de uns 2 munutos retorna esta mensagem que estar em anexo na imagem.
> Anexo 10971
> o que pode estar aconteçendo? uma outra duvida as regras do web proxy neste caso são descartadas? utilizando apenas as regras firewall e mangle estou utilizando o mk 2.9.51 conto a a ajuda de todos desde ja agradeço


olá geronimofsa trankis? 
ja tive esse problema tbm comigo das vezes q aconteceu resolvi trocando a porta do squid para 5138 no forum do thunder li q o thunder tbm usa a 3128 

tente atualizar o seu mk para a versão 3.22 nele o redirecionamento funciona melhor 
as versões 2.xx nunca funcionaram bem comigo

----------


## yohanvil

Olá
Alguém por favor pode me dizer se isso script funciona bem na versão do Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (versao: ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso), porque uma vez eu faço o "./thunder.sh" executar o script thunder.sh, recebo a seguinte mensagem de erro pelo putty

./thunder.sh: line 26: --backtitle: command not found

muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda ..

Saude.

PS: Desculpe a minha edição, não falo Português: (

----------


## yohanvil

> execute os comandos abaixo como root:
> 
> *wget http://www.pedrofilho.com.br/thunder.sh
> chmod +x thunder.sh
> ./thunder.sh*
> 
> O endereço do relatório do thunder é: http://ip_do_seu_servidor/thunder.php
> 
> O script é gratuito e seu fonte encontra-se anexado, o mesmo não possuir nenhuma garantia e peço que modificações no mesmo seja postado aqui para ajuda de outros .....
> ...


Uma última pergunta, vejo um wget thunder.sh (que não funciona no meu Ubuntu), mas eu vejo um arquivo thunder.sh anexa, que se trabalha, a minha pergunta é: porque existem dois arquivos thunder.sh ", ou seja para uma outra distribuição, desculpe tantas perguntas.

saude

PS:
Ultima Hora, e conseguiu instalar o script no *Ubuntu LTS 10,04*, sem fazer qualquer mudança, usar um browser e mudanças na configuração do proxy ubuntu rede IP, usando a porta 8080, esse direito?, Eu posso carregar as páginas http, mas Nenhuma página https, embora eu não estou indo para Mikrotik, mas eu entendo que, desta forma ubuntu está na não-transparente, por isso, é necessário deixar de trabalhar em paralelo com Mikrotik?

Saude!!

----------


## mamaunet

Vou testar, ja que é dificil de achar o script hehehe...

Vlw pela dica... Abçs!!!

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Boa noite,

Gente, estou com um problemão, produzo video aulas de linux e afins... Vendi algumas video aulas do thunder cache na versao 4.1, muito boa por sinal.

Mas meus clientes não estão conseguindo baixar o thunder_linux.zip, fui verificar e não existe mais no servidor.

Caso alguém já tenha baixado a versão 4.1 e possa me ceder, ficarei muito grato.

Pedroso, Rafael Goulart
[email protected]
pbSYS Video Aulas GNU/Linux Mikrotik Squid iptables Proxy Cache Thunder Cache

----------


## gamaj1

> Olá
> Alguém por favor pode me dizer se isso script funciona bem na versão do Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (versao: ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso), porque uma vez eu faço o "./thunder.sh" executar o script thunder.sh, recebo a seguinte mensagem de erro pelo putty
> 
> ./thunder.sh: line 26: --backtitle: command not found
> 
> muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda ..
> 
> Saude.
> 
> PS: Desculpe a minha edição, não falo Português: (


Estou com o mesmo problema, pois uso o Ubuntu-Server 10.4 LTS.

Como que vc resolveu?

----------


## sandraftb

Olá rapaziada quem estiver com dificuldades de instalar o thunder me add [email protected] que instalo de graça basta deixar o debian e o ssh instalado e me passar os dados de acesso que instalo pra vocês GRATIS
OBS: O comando para instalar o ssh é: 
apt-get install ssh

----------


## osmano807

Anexo 18300http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------

